# Help! Need Resistors and Caps



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm trying to reverse some mods that were done to a AA764 Silver Face Champ that I bought a while back. The seller said all of the "old parts" were included but....upon closer inspection, they weren't. I should have checked at the time I bought it but I didn't. Too bad for me. So here I am in the middle of reversing the mods without the necessary parts.

I've managed to find and order some parts online but I'm still looking for the following:

10k 2W resistor
2.7k 1/2W resistor
1.5k 1/2W resistor
(**would prefer carbon comp resistors if possible)
2uF 25V electrolytic capacitor

So....before I start pounding the pavement I was wondering if anyone had any of the above that they wouldn't mind parting with for a price.

PM me if you do. Until then I'll start working on some other incomplete projects. Thanks in advance.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Try Angela, but they have a minimum shipping charge of about $25, so try to get a few things at once.

Angela Instruments Online Catalog - Home


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I might have the 2.7 k and 1.5 k in CC. I'll look and let you know.

I'll ship them for $0.56 .....but the resistors are $12.99 ea.









j/k

Cheeers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I looked...close..... but no cigar. 

You could get fairly close to what you need by soldering some of what I have in series...but I'm sure that you would prefer not to do that, unless it was essential.

There is a smalll electronics store near me that might still have these in assorted packs. 

The pack I have from them is 26 pcs of 1/ 2 watt carbon comp resistors for $2.59.

Let me know if you want me to go there and look for you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Try here:
DigiKey Corp. | Electronic Components Distributor | Canada Home Page
They have carbon comp resistors. The 2w 10k can be made from 2 20k in parallel
You won't find 2uf. 2.2uf is close enough though.
These guys are a very good supplier. $8.00 next day shipping.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> Try Angela, but they have a minimum shipping charge of about $25, so try to get a few things at once.


Don't waste your time and money with Angela. Extremely bad attitude and customer service.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey guys. Thanks for all the suggestions. I did some more surfing and found everything I needed at Watts Tube Audio. Reasonable prices but shipping was an insane $17 for what could be shipped for 50 cents. In the interests of "getting things done" I paid the shipping. Ouch. But I doubled up my order just in case. So I bought $20 worth of stuff and paid $17 shipping. Doesn't seem right does it? Hopefully my little Silver Face Champ will sound great when I'm done.

Bought what I could in Canada from The Tube Store, it's too bad they didn't have everything else. Anyways, thanks again to all!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Alrighty then! Chose to cancel my order with Watts Tube Audio. Just got an invoice for shipping. Get this, he wants $28.50 USD to ship a handful of resistors and caps. My parts order totalled $20.05 and they expect me to pay $28.50 for shipping!?!? $17 was outrageous enough but $28.50! For something that should cost a couple of dollars to ship. Madness. 

Guess they have enough domestic business to keep them going. Now I'll have to wait and see if they'll refund my money.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Alrighty then! Chose to cancel my order with Watts Tube Audio. Just got an invoice for shipping. Get this, he wants $28.50 USD to ship a handful of resistors and caps. My parts order totalled $20.05 and they expect me to pay $28.50 for shipping!?!? $17 was outrageous enough but $28.50! For something that should cost a couple of dollars to ship. Madness.
> 
> Guess they have enough domestic business to keep them going. Now I'll have to wait and see if they'll refund my money.


My offer still stands....just let me know what you couldn't get at the Tube Store.... i.e., what you need

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Dave.

After doing some reading, I think I'm going to go with the metal film resistors. I really appreciate the offer though. I managed to find a 2uf cap. I'll see how that works out. :smilie_flagge17:



greco said:


> My offer still stands....just let me know what you couldn't get at the Tube Store.... i.e., what you need
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Your in Surry... did you try local Elcectronics shops... call some repair shops and ask where they get theirs.

In calgary I get my Carbon Comps at Voss Electronics... at a very reasonable price... 403-252-0800

I got a bunch of carbon comps at home i could go through and if I have what you need I'd be happy to share.

I am however having a hard time finding orange drop caps locally... any advice anyone.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I just got my little shipment from The Tube Store. It arrived in record time once again. Got the caps I needed. KHINGPYNN: I think they carry orange drops.

I just want to thank everyone for their offers to send me the resistors that I needed. Big thanks to Bill from electroglideamps as well. :smilie_flagge17:


----------

